

Microsoft old school page - vshlos
http://www.microsoft.com/games/empires/

======
sdfjkl
I'm not sure what surprised me more, the fact that the page had .mid (MIDI)
music embedded (something I've last heard many years ago), or the fact that a
modern browser (Safari 5) still supports playing that sort of thing back.

------
vshlos
I think i am going to install the trial version! who wants to play?

